# Housing-Biting Oddity



## Taroon (Jul 5, 2018)

So, my son's hedgehog has a really weird trait of biting the 2x6 inch tiles I've gotten him excessively, causing it to slightly be dragged. He is neither a biter or a "re-arranger"--the hedgehog, not my son (well, technically, both aren't). I got natural marble tile (with the top being polished) because it has a cooler surface temperature than ceramic and is still recommended but I'm wondering three things:

1) Does anyone else have their hedgehog do this?
2) Would this be bad for his teeth?
3) What suggestions do you have?

Any information or help would be greatly appreciated because he is handling having the tiles in his cage quite oddly (i.e. I have a small corner tiles of marble instead of bedding).


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Sometimes I'd hear my boy biting and scratching away at his terrocotta plate I got him last summer. 

I can't imagine it is good for their teeth (they're not like rodents and rabbits and need to gnaw at things to keep them trimmed ~ once they lose their teeth they won't grow back. Is he biting it as in trying to move it? Perhaps try putting it in a different location and see if he continues. My boy was more scratching and trying to eat his lol so perhaps a different issue ><

you could perhaps try a different fabric plate, try ceramic or terrocota but you might find he does the same thing with the latter if it's something to do with the smell. I also have a polished marble tile, it's quite big and everytime my boy went on it, it would make him pee lol so I ended up removing it and replacing it with the terrocotta one, that he'd actually lay on and seem to prefer.


----------

